# What to do with tomato powder that has:



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Gotten damp. It is all in a huge clump inside the #10 can.

Is it possible to take it, well dig it, out of the can and break it up the best I can and dehydrate it? The can is about 2/3's full. This will be a great waste if I have to toss it.

this stuff is damp. Our humidity is running 70% so everything is taking on the dampness.


----------



## Cud579 (Apr 26, 2010)

I would try to dig it out and put it in the dehydrator for a while then pulverize it in a blender. Heck it is worth a try. That is a lot of tomatoes to just lose, even if they are in the powdered form. If dehydrating the clumps doesn't work, then just feed it to the chickens.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I think I would try to break it up into the smallest pieces possible, run it through the blender then dehydrate it again.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Freyadog said:


> Gotten damp. It is all in a huge clump inside the #10 can.
> 
> Is it possible to take it, well dig it, out of the can and break it up the best I can and dehydrate it? The can is about 2/3's full. This will be a great waste if I have to toss it.
> 
> this stuff is damp. Our humidity is running 70% so everything is taking on the dampness.


Beware fungus, it can kill you! I'd make soup and sauce out of it and can it ASAP!


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks for the help.

We keep the can refrigerated but will work with this stuff this weekend and see what I get. 

I definitely like the idea of tomato sauce even though I have never made it but gonna give all ideas a try. I just can't see throwing all this stuff away of course I will If I have to.

thanks
Freyadog


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I agree with Uncle Joe. break it up and redry it. and then pack in smaller jars to use. I have the same problem off and on when I make it home made. so I started storing it in smaller jelly jars so that there is less to absorb moisture when I am using it. I am thinking about getting some of the moisture absorbers to drop in those little jars for when I open them.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Why not try both?I have a recipe for tomato sauce using dehydrated tomatoes.

Per reconstituted gallon:

1/4 cup minced garlic.
4 diced bell peppers.
2 diced onions.
1/4 cup Basil
salt to taste.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Magus said:


> Why not try both?I have a recipe for tomato sauce using dehydrated tomatoes.
> 
> Per reconstituted gallon:
> 
> ...


Great idea! a #10 can is a lot of powdered mater..


----------



## boomer (Jul 13, 2011)

I split dehydrated almost anything into 1 qt Mason jars and seal as soon as the larger containers are opened. Then when I open a 1 qt jar I split it into a pint and two jelly jars. Any other way and I end up with spoilage. When the humidity is lower I prefer snap top cardboard containers for the currently in use, as they are easier to open and close.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Magus said:


> Why not try both?I have a recipe for tomato sauce using dehydrated tomatoes.
> 
> Per reconstituted gallon:
> 
> ...


this is definitely do-able except the green peppers. Highly allergic. with tomatoes and apple butter going today am definitely gonna start this. 
thanks


----------

